# EI Method w/ Flourish line - Advice Please!



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi All,
With your continued support and advice, I am sloooowly figuring out the science of fertilizing. I have several bottles of the Flourish line of products left so I am not using dry ferts just yet. That being said, I attempted to use the Fertilator to calculate how much in mls I should add weekly to acheive the recommended EI ranges. I have a 29 gal, high light (4wpg), injected co2, heavily planted tank. The plants are doing well but I still have algae issues which I would guess are due to my lack of proper nutrient balance. Anyway, here is what I cam up with - Nitrogen : 15ml 3 days a week, Phosphorous: 10ml 3 days a week, Potassium: 10ml 3 days a week, Iron: 1ml per week. I am unsure how much to dose for Trace and Excel. Any and all suggestions / advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The Seachem dosing chart works pretty well for their products. I would just go by that until you are ready to use the dry ferts.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

This sticky may help if you have Microsoft Excel:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ng/45119-seachem-dosing-calculator-chart.html

If you don't have Excel; just let me know and I will give you the dosing amounts that's based on Seachem's chart that AaronT mentioned.
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s320/Left_C/SeachemsPlantDosingChart.gif

If you want to use EI; use this fertfriend calculator.

The fertilator has some typos in the Seachem line of products. Iron is listed in a lot of products that don't contain any at all.

Then you have to use the fertilator or Chuck's calculator in conjunction with the fertfriend and Barr's recommended dosing plan for your size of aquarium. The fertilator doesn't have any Iron mistakes using the dry ferts, I believe.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

When I used it I went with the Seachem chart and it worked really well for me.


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Left C said:


> If you don't have Excel; just let me know and I will give you the dosing amounts that's based on Seachem's chart that AaronT mentioned.
> http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s320/Left_C/SeachemsPlantDosingChart.gif


Hey Left C, I looked at your .gif and noticed that day 7 says a 5% water change. Should that be 50%?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Questin said:


> Hey Left C, I looked at your .gif and noticed that day 7 says a 5% water change. Should that be 50%?


The .gif is from Seachem's website. They printed it and suggested 5%. I cannot change their .gif.

When you look at my Excel calculator, it says 50% weekly water changes. I guess that this is what you are referring to.

When I used this calculator, I always did 50% water changes.


----------

